# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Prosthetics >  Project Daniel, Not Impossible

## Airicist

Developer - Not Impossible Labs

----------


## Airicist

Dedicated to Richard Van As and all the other "doers." 

 Published on Mar 4, 2014




> A look back at when we first met Richard Van As in July 2013, and an ode to how far we've come! Thank you Richard for always believing in the Not Impossible.

----------


## Airicist

Intel: Look Inside - Mick Ebeling, CEO Not Impossible Labs 

Published on Mar 11, 2014




> We're proud to present Intel's newest "Look Inside" Innovator: Mick Ebeling, CEO of Not Impossible Labs 
> 
> A HUGE thank you to Intel for believing in Project Daniel and helping us to achieve the Not Impossible.

----------


## Airicist

Project Daniel - Not Impossible's 3D Printing Arms for Children of War-Torn Sudan 

 Published on Jan 6, 2014




> Just before Thanksgiving 2013, Not Impossible's Mick Ebeling returned home from Sudan's Nuba Mountains where he set up what is probably the world's first 3D-printing prosthetic lab and training facility. More to the point of the journey is that Mick managed to give hope and independence back to a kid who, at age 14, had both his arms blown off and considered his life not worth living.

----------


## Airicist

CNN Vital Signs with Sanjay Gupta - Mick Ebeling & Project Daniel 

 Published on Mar 19, 2014




> Mick Ebeling speaks with Dr. Sanjay Gupta about 3D Printing arms in the war-torn Nuba Mountains of Sudan.
> Interview footage from CNN

----------

